# CWEN - Clearway Energy Inc



## RobL (6 October 2019)

Clearway Energy Inc is listed on the NYSE using the ticker CWEN. The company operates conventional and renewable power generation with associated infrastructure its headquarters are in Princeton, New Jersey.

The stock chart has a good setup for a long swing position coming out of a few days of below-average volume with price consolidation. The first resistance is coming up at USD 19.37 after closing last Friday at USD 19.30. The next resistance is USD 19.95. The stock hit an all-time high of USD 20.75 in August 2018 and an all-time low of USD 12.12 in February 2019.

Disclaimer:

This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research. The company’s website is here  https://www.clearwayenergygroup.com .

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/TopTens.html you can find some other interesting US stock’s to look at. Australian stocks will be added in the next week or so.


----------

